# My sweet Clover



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It's with a heavy heart that I'm writing this ... but tonight Clover passed on to the Great Rice Paddy. :-(

There were so many hopes for him, that he would become what he was meant to ... but though he looked ragged and thin his spirit was strong and beautiful. I'm gonna miss those shimmers of green he showed and those sweet emerald eyes. Whereever you've gone, Clo ... I know you will wait. 

Sleep well little one.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Clover was such a pretty little fish.

Now I'm sure he's swimming to his heart's content.  His poor spirit was so strong and confined to a weak body, but now his soul has the freedom to swim free and proud without pain or fear holding him back! I'm sure he's making all the other bettas jealous with those vivid green shimmers as he swims beneath the rainbow bridge!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

gosh he was soooo cute! he reminds me of the little mermaid with those colors! R.I.P. little CLOVER!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. My betta Gary died today. Maybe they will be friends in the waters of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Clover. He was very prety.


----------

